# Littleton PD, brought to you by ...



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

_CBS4)_ _LITTLETON_ It's a sign of the times. Pressed for new revenue, one local town is rolling out a unique way to raise money. Littleton is selling ads on its police cruisers.

It is a familiar challenge for police departments, protecting and serving in lean fiscal times.

Littleton Police Chief John Kelly says the town cannot afford a basic police need: the cruiser.

"We were going to be in desperate need of them this year because of the mileage stacking up on the cruisers. Three of the vehicles are up towards 150,000 miles," Chief Kelly says. "Everything usually goes through the parameters of the fiscal budget or a borrowing. And we don't even have the option to do a borrowing. That's how restricted we are these days."

So Kelly got the town's permission to try something completely different, selling ad space on the vehicles.

The local Donelan's supermarket chain agreed to pony up $36,000 over three years to cover the lease of one cruiser. "We've been here 58 years now. The community has been supporting us since day one and we felt it's a great way to give back to the community," says Wayne Coe of Donelan's.

He says Donelan's expects no special treatment. Chief Kelly says the only thing the sponsorship guarantees is advertising.

Police in Littleton say they are mindful their cruisers need first and foremost to look like police vehicles, which is why they would never put decals in the front. The Donelan's ad appears on the sides of the cruiser, back towards the trunk.

The town selectmen have absolute control over who they will accept advertising dollars from. "We would not, do not feel it would be appropriate to have liquor stores, cigarette companies, things like that," says Chief Kelly.

Kelly says his counterparts in other departments have expressed both interest and criticism. But he argues, when his officers are needed, people won't care where the money for the cruiser came from.

(© MMVI, CBS Broadcasting Inc. All Rights Reserved.)

SPONSORED LINKS


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

Hopefully, this raises awarness among the residents that it is time to poney up for town's protectors.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Maybe the'll start looking like NASCAR, picture it ads all over the car. The new uniforms could have sponsors all over them also. MSP75 has a good point though.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Nike Swoosh!
and new slogan for police boots

Just Nail 'Em


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

MSP75 said:


> Hopefully, this raises awarness among the residents that it is time to poney up for town's protectors.


What's it cost to be in NEMLEC?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

What's next, a bumper sticker on the back saying:
"How's My Driving? Call 1-800-2drv-safe to report this vehicle if observed speeding."


----------



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

Why don't paint the cruisers yellow, so they can provide the town with speedy taxi services.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Kozmo, the DOC Commissioner already beat you to that one. #-o


----------



## bosco109 (Nov 27, 2004)

bbelichick said:


> What's it cost to be in NEMLEC?[/QUOTE
> 
> About $5000.00, Money well spent.]


----------



## kojack (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks good to me!


----------



## BPD110 (Jan 14, 2006)

kojack said:


> Looks good to me!


I bought that cruiser...My union dues helped pay for that.

You have to do what I say now


----------



## Blueflu1 (Jan 22, 2006)

BPD110 said:


> I bought that cruiser...My union dues helped pay for that.
> 
> You have to do what I say now


Your union dues bought that cruiser? How? Are you in the donelans union?


----------



## BPD110 (Jan 14, 2006)

Blueflu1 said:


> Your union dues bought that cruiser? How? Are you in the donelans union?


Negative...VIagra spokesman


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

thats to damn funny!


----------



## SPO123 (Dec 31, 2005)

Warning...don't use the DD drivethru anymore...


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Looks like the Army has the same idea.


----------

